# very itchy dog - success with Hypocare spray



## Shysmum (5 November 2013)

My parents-in-law have a VERY itchy poodle, complete with bad ears and eyes. 

he's been to the vet many times, and has weekly baths with malseb shampoo, ear drops and eye drops, with not much difference. Pure hypoallergenic diet, the lot. He's been really struggling, sleeping with an elizabethan collar, steroids not done much 

Anyway, we had him to stay last week, and i bought a bottle of Hypocare as a trial thing. I used it to clean his eyes, his ears, and sprayed him all over twice a day. You really only need to do it once, but he was biting right down to blood. 

And it has worked !!! M-I-L reports he is much better, off steroids, and not having baths. She loves it because she can use it for everything. She says his eyes have never been better. 

I hope that helps someone out there with an itchy dog - there is an info leaflet/website on the stuff. Might be worth a try ?


----------



## Mellis (6 November 2013)

My JRT became itchy in September. I bought some Hypocare at Burghley so thought I'd give it a try. Brilliant. Well recommended!


----------



## Shysmum (6 November 2013)

it really has helped barney, fab stuff.


----------



## kerenza (6 November 2013)

Thanks so much for the tip! My dog isn't as bad as your parents-in-law's poor poodle, but every autumn she does get very itchy ears and feet. Have tried changing diet and everything I can think of, including malseb shampoo (vet wouldn't give her steroids as she didn't think she was bad enough - and otherwise healthy).

Will give Hypocare a try.


----------



## raptorman (11 April 2014)

hi can any one please tell me is hypocare ok to use on a bitch in whelp


----------



## Goldenstar (11 April 2014)

It's basically a very posh dilute bleach .


----------



## s4sugar (11 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			It's basically a very posh dilute bleach .
		
Click to expand...

Plus saline!


----------



## twiggy2 (11 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			It's basically a very posh dilute bleach .
		
Click to expand...

nice!!!


----------



## Meems (11 April 2014)

My dog is always itching, particularly under her armpits where she will scratch herself raw.  She has to permanently wear a t-shirt in an effort to protect her skin.   I've been to the vet recently and she had a steroid injection, was given antibiotics and Fuciderm cream.    She seems a bit better but I will definitely give the Hypocare a go, I've got a bottle at the yard.


----------



## Teaselmeg (11 April 2014)

Sprocket has been itching more than normal recently and the vet put him on Apoquel, he said it's the new drug for itchy dogs and he has had some amazing results with it.  He is better, but I have also changed his diet to pork and potato only and he is now on Yumega Plus, so could be any of the above helping him !!


----------



## lexiedhb (11 April 2014)

Um how does dilute bleach (+saline) stop itching? Dex has just begun his hayfever - would it work for that?


----------



## raptorman (11 April 2014)

I have been told that   HIBI SCRUB  will help dogs with skin conditions  my dog has a reaction to grass  more so in the spring  scratches badly under her front legs  you can get hibi from boots or amazon  not so much £
on amazon just sent an order to amazon 500 ml for £6.50  I will give it a go


----------



## Goldenstar (12 April 2014)

lexiedhb said:



			Um how does dilute bleach (+saline) stop itching? Dex has just begun his hayfever - would it work for that?
		
Click to expand...

If it had a bacterial cause it might well help.


----------



## twiggy2 (12 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			If it had a bacterial cause it might well help.
		
Click to expand...

or dust mite allergy, I suppose it will kill the dust mites, not sure that I would put it on my animals though


----------



## twiggy2 (12 April 2014)

raptorman said:



			I have been told that   HIBI SCRUB  will help dogs with skin conditions  my dog has a reaction to grass  more so in the spring  scratches badly under her front legs  you can get hibi from boots or amazon  not so much £
on amazon just sent an order to amazon 500 ml for £6.50  I will give it a go
		
Click to expand...

unless it is with vets advice I would not use HIBI SCRUB on an animal with a skin problem it can cause flare ups of dermatitis and eczema-have a close look at the hands of your vets that operate frequently they usually scrub up in hibi scrub and the skin on their hands are often very dry, sore and cracked.


----------



## raptorman (12 April 2014)

I don't have a close relationship with my vet to ask him to let me look at his hands  he may think im gay 
vets will prescribe hibi for some dogs  I will try hibi on my girl vets have tried steroids and so many shampoos
none have worked


----------



## twiggy2 (12 April 2014)

raptorman said:



			I don't have a close relationship with my vet to ask him to let me look at his hands  he may think im gay 
vets will prescribe hibi for some dogs  I will try hibi on my girl vets have tried steroids and so many shampoos
none have worked
		
Click to expand...

have you had full screen allergy test run (york test)?

you may get a discount if your vet felt the same way 

the two vets that operate frequently that I know have terrible skin on their hands-you would notice it from across the room, and some 'hibi scrub' is far worse than others it is not all the same


----------



## Mister Ted (25 March 2015)

Great to hear the spray is working  for the poodle.I can recommend Dermacton cream  for itchy skin and hair being lost due to licking through allergy.My terrier bit and licked his front legs constantly.He was so miserable.The vet was at a loss for a diagnosis.As winter was a few months away I was determined he was not going through the winter with hairless legs.!I scoured the internet and found Dermacton.The before and after pictures of dogs which had used it made me a bit sceptical but I thought I would give it a try as I had nothing to lose. Within hours of using it my dog stopped biting .His hair started growing back within weeks and is now back to normal.He seems to have an allergy mainly in the summer to cut grass.When it does flare up I use the cream and it keeps it under control.


----------



## JasonW (26 March 2015)

One of my dogs gets itchy in the spring/summer, has just started actually. I bought some Johnsons Skin-Eze Cream which works ok but I'm concerned about long term use ie. around 6 months of the year!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 March 2015)

Sorry, numpty question, but where does one get "Hypocare" from??

It is a prescription-jobbie from vet or can you buy it?


----------



## CrazyMare (26 March 2015)

You just buy it off the shelf in any tack shop! Its excellent stuff


----------



## Summer pudding (4 April 2015)

Teaselmeg said:



			Sprocket has been itching more than normal recently and the vet put him on Apoquel, he said it's the new drug for itchy dogs and he has had some amazing results with it.  He is better, but I have also changed his diet to pork and potato only and he is now on Yumega Plus, so could be any of the above helping him !!
		
Click to expand...

My JR is on Apoquel and a meat and rice free diet. She had steroid injections etc but they didn't last so she was blood tested (very simple) and we discovered she is alergic to most meats plus rice - most dog foods and treats contain 'meat derivatives' so it's been challenging finding a suitable diet - Fish4Dogs dry food and Lilleys Kitchen salmon and green beans, plus cheesy treats are her mainstays. Can anyone recommend a good shampoo?


----------



## Summer pudding (4 April 2015)

Anybody else had results with Yumega Plus?


----------

